# Ski Sundown - 1.27.11



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2011)

Another CT powder day.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2011)

a few shots of the day


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought Sundown didn't have woods skiing? Are those shots from across the street?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I thought Sundown didn't have woods skiing? Are those shots from across the street?



oops, i think some of those are old pix from our trip to VT.

there are no woods at Sundown.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah what woods....??? lol


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2011)

Fantastic day, 6th chair despite getting in line at 8:40. Nice powder, bluebird to start, no wind, Great company. I'm sticking with my 6-8" total for the beloved Sundown. They're reporting 6" but I think that's conservative. Skied 4 hours and then played with my kids in the yard for 3+ more. I'm shot.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2011)

Great day!  That is all... for now...


----------



## Madroch (Jan 27, 2011)

It did not suck.  That is fo sho.


----------



## thorski (Jan 27, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> a few shots of the day



In that first pic whoever skied that middle line must have had nice form.


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2011)

thorski said:


> In that first pic whoever skied that middle line must have had nice form.



Hero bumps...


----------



## thorski (Jan 27, 2011)

Greg said:


> Hero bumps...



Ego bumps are good.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 27, 2011)

3rd chair, 3rd set of tracks down Gunny.  I straight lined the bottom half of the run.  I am getting spoiled with these weekly dumps.  Great ripping with you guys as always.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 27, 2011)

My legs are busted but worth it to blast around with some skiers, thanks guys!


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2011)

thorski said:


> Ego bumps are good.



Most definitely. I love seeing people all over those Ex bumps.



Grassi21 said:


> 3rd chair, 3rd set of tracks down Gunny.  I straight lined the bottom half of the run.  I am getting spoiled with these weekly dumps.  Great ripping with you guys as always.



You were a lunatic this morning and epitomized the "no friends on a powder day" rule. Nice work! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2011)

planb420 said:


> My legs are busted but worth it to blast around with some skiers, thanks guys!



I've been wanting to show you for some time. Today was the right time for you to pop your cherry. :lol: You park rat kids aren't all bad....  :razz:


----------



## thorski (Jan 27, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> 3rd chair, 3rd set of tracks down Gunny.  I straight lined the bottom half of the run.  I am getting spoiled with these weekly dumps.  Great ripping with you guys as always.



I had 2nd chair. should have been first but they let a snowboarder go ahead of me. 
First run thru the bumps.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like to think of myself as more of an all around the mountain rider, fun new experience today though!


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2011)

thorski said:


> I had 2nd chair. should have been first but they let a snowboarder go ahead of me.
> First run thru the bumps.



So. *you *got the nice form.


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2011)

planb420 said:


> I like to think of myself as more of an all around the mountain rider, fun new experience today though!



I was teasing. The Plan is good people.


----------



## thorski (Jan 27, 2011)

Greg said:


> So. *you *got the nice form.



Sometimes on a powder day it is all about bombing it. 
Yes that was me. I was laughing my ass off when you said that.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2011)

well i missed the big time fun but still had a good 4 hours or so.  one run in area 51 but the light was kinda hairy.  lots of potential in there though.  hopefully i can get in there right after a good dump.  bumps were soft faces but slick backs and troughs.  stay up high and your fine, get down into them and spinout city.


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2011)

thorski said:


> Sometimes on a powder day it is all about bombing it.
> Yes that was me. I was laughing my ass off when you said that.



So by now you don't recognize any of us? You should have said hello at some point.


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2011)

2knees said:


> hopefully i can get in there right after a good dump.



Next week? Start planning now....


----------



## thorski (Jan 27, 2011)

Greg said:


> So by now you don't recognize any of us? You should have said hello at some point.



I recognize Bvibert. 
Next time i will.
I have a season pass and will be up mid week at nights. 
Weekends are for Ktown.


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2011)

thorski said:


> I recognize Bvibert.
> Next time i will.



We were joking about that today actually. The big man in the orange pants is hard to miss...


----------



## thorski (Jan 27, 2011)

Greg said:


> We were joking about that today actually. The big man in the orange pants is hard to miss...



He worked the parking lot one time and told me where to park my truck. I felt like asking him if ski sundown had a small to medium sized halfpipe.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2011)

thorski said:


> I recognize Bvibert.
> Next time i will.
> I have a season pass and will be up mid week at nights.
> Weekends are for Ktown.



weren't wearing funky blue pants by chance?


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> weren't wearing funky blue pants by chance?



Was thinking the same thing.........


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2011)

thorski said:


> I felt like asking him if ski sundown had a small to medium sized halfpipe.



:lol: You're all right...... :beer:


----------



## thorski (Jan 27, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> weren't wearing funky blue pants by chance?



Yup. I skied with my buddy and his daughter for a bit today to.


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2011)

thorski said:


> Yup. I skied with my buddy and his daughter for a bit today to.



Nice. thorski rips.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 27, 2011)

Grassi is downright anti-social when there is fresh to be found...admirable indeed.  Kudos to the Plan for trekking around with us...had to be tiring on a board, to say the least--must be youth.  Enjoyed the day and the company...hope to do it again soon.  Spotted what we now know to be Thor....

Tonight...tightening the DIN on the rx6's...


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Grassi is downright anti-social when there is fresh to be found...admirable indeed



I had your back. Glad today's conditions were adequate you spoiled effin' brat.  

Where was the evil one?


----------



## powhunter (Jan 27, 2011)

The way it was dumping last night I thought there would be more fresh.....Looks like it was great though!!

steveo


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2011)

powhunter said:


> The way it was dumping last night I thought there would be more fresh.....Looks like it was great though!!
> 
> steveo



Gunny got a late night groom it seems so it was shallow.....like only 6". Oh.....the horror!  Tough to keep a reasonable perspective this season, I guess, especially you 1/12 morning guys. Temptor and Stinger were deeper. Bumps were about as good as they get.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 27, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Kudos to the Plan for trekking around with us...had to be tiring on a board, to say the least--must be youth.  Enjoyed the day and the company...hope to do it again soon.



Thanks man...kicked my ass today but in a good way!


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 28, 2011)

Greg said:


> Where was the evil one?



I only had about 6" of snow, and just couldn't convince myself that it was enough to call into work. It was a dumb call on my part, only about 10 of 45 made it into the office.


----------



## neil (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow. CT's really getting the goods huh? Impressive


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> I only had about 6" of snow, and just couldn't convince myself that it was enough to call into work. It was a dumb call on my part, only about 10 of 45 made it into the office.



Only one(me) out of four people made it to my office. Hopefully we get one of these storms on the weekend since right now is tough for me to take any time off.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Only one(me) out of four people made it to my office. Hopefully we get one of these storms on the weekend since right now is tough for me to take any time off.



heard some guy on the lift yesterday say he was skiing on his lunch hour.


----------



## thorski (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a couple more pics, but can't download them because i don't have the space. How long does it take before i can post more pics?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2011)

thorski said:


> I have a couple more pics, but can't download them because i don't have the space. How long does it take before i can post more pics?



Either post them to the Gallery or delete some of your old attachments.  You're only allowed so much space for attachments, once it's filled up you need to delete old stuff.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2011)

Not really sure how this turned out.  I had a very frustrating time trying to get Windows Movie Maker to get me even this much.. :roll:


----------



## planb420 (Jan 31, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Not really sure how this turned out.  I had a very frustrating time trying to get Windows Movie Maker to get me even this much.. :roll:





Cant wait for it to process, had fun that day!


----------



## powbmps (Jan 31, 2011)

Sweet video bvibert!  When did you take a trip to Colorado?  I heard they've been getting hammered this year.

Wide open runs, powder bumps and tight trees....nice.  I don't know about the tunes though ;-).


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 31, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Not really sure how this turned out.  I had a very frustrating time trying to get Windows Movie Maker to get me even this much.. :roll:



Nice!  You even got when I poached your line on Temptor.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2011)

that POV did not suck!


----------



## Madroch (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice... love the tree footage- even got the branch that seemed to nab us all.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Nice!  You even got when I poached your line on Temptor.



I liked the plumes of pow coming up behind you as you turned.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice vid

steveo


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2011)

That was a pretty awesome POV vid. Thanks Brian. Fantastic soundtrack :lol: and I love the slow mos on the airs. madroch's looked awesome with the sun on the hills in the distance. Stinger was so much fun that day. Pow bumps, untracked on Gunny, and some woods footage. Captured the day perfectly. Sweet!


----------



## Madroch (Jan 31, 2011)

Repeats on Tues. mid day and Wed late day?  Wed is iffy but things are trending colder so who knows?  Wed trending colder is making the decision on whether to travel north tougher... as is timing...


----------



## Madroch (Jan 31, 2011)

No access to B's soundtrack at work... just have to re-watch it tonight!:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2011)

Greg said:


> That was a pretty awesome POV vid. Thanks Brian. Fantastic soundtrack :lol: and I love the slow mos on the airs. madroch's looked awesome with the sun on the hills in the distance. Stinger was so much fun that day. Pow bumps, untracked on Gunny, and some woods footage. Captured the day perfectly. Sweet!



Thanks.  I was disappointed that I faded the slow-mos in and out, I didn't mean to do that.  My computer practically caught on fire while editing this, so I couldn't get a good preview.  As it was I had to make the video at a small resolution, otherwise it would crash.  That's why it's a little blurry.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 31, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Thanks.  I was disappointed that I faded the slow-mos in and out, I didn't mean to do that.  My computer practically caught on fire while editing this, so I couldn't get a good preview.  As it was I had to make the video at a small resolution, otherwise it would crash.  That's why it's a little blurry.



Any idea what the fix is?  More powerful computer?  I run into the same problem with WMM.  Drives me nuts.  There's always screw ups and random crap that I find after I convert to a movie file.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Any idea what the fix is?  More powerful computer?  I run into the same problem with WMM.  Drives me nuts.  There's always screw ups and random crap that I find after I convert to a movie file.



I think my problems are two-fold.  First - WMM sucks!  I'm looking into replacing it.  The version I was using on XP was okay (far from great though), but the version on Windows 7 sucks ass... majorly.  Second - My computer is pretty old and slow in general, I think an upgrade is in order if I want to keep on editing videos.  

I mostly can't get over how bad they made WMM.


----------



## thorski (Jan 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> that POV did not suck!



+1, that was awesome.
The only thing i was wondering about was does your head move at all when you are skiing?  Are you concentrating on not moving your head because you are filming or does the camera jusgt make it look that way?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 31, 2011)

thorski said:


> +1, that was awesome.
> The only thing i was wondering about was does your head move at all when you are skiing?  Are you concentrating on not moving your head because you are filming or does the camera jusgt make it look that way?



Brian is a pro.  He is always looking at least 4 or 5 bumps ahead of him...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Brian is a pro.  He is always looking at least 4 or 5 bumps ahead of him...



This, plus my super quiet upper body. 

Seriously, I don't do anything differently because I'm skiing with the camera on.  I'd like to think that I don't have a lot of head bobbing and whatnot going on, but I think a lot of it might just be because of where the camera is mounted.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 31, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Very nice... love the tree footage- even got the branch that seemed to nab us all.




Yeah I remember that game of full contact tag, and the branch ALWAYS seemed to be IT!!!!  :razz:


----------

